# Rock Lee vs Neji: The Flash Movie



## SSJ Zac (Oct 15, 2006)

If you guys want to see the newest update(Dialog, New effects, etc...) go here and play the movie(You can't see the prelude to the fight if you scene select.)

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/41428014


----------



## kingeightsix (Oct 15, 2006)

cool =D did you get the sprites from the gba game?


----------



## Spikey (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice "camera" work. Still shots with just fighting over the background is overrated, feels better with some movement like that. I'd like to see it when finished, good job.

-SpikeyNDS


----------



## SSJ Zac (Oct 15, 2006)

Update:

Rock Lee vs Neji(Deviant Art)
Rock Lee vs Neji(Photobucket)


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 15, 2006)

It'd be really cool if you added a Preloader 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If this is only 5% of the final video size it'll make the loading look nice and clean. There's loads of tutorials on google if you're not sure how.

Also using sprites is a violation of DeviantART policy. ( http://help.deviantart.com/8/ and http://help.deviantart.com/157/ ) It's a bit of a grey area in that you'll get away with it until someone reports you, but don't be surprised if they take it down. 

Sheezyart probably accept them though.


----------



## SSJ Zac (Oct 15, 2006)

Another Update. Neji gets some revenge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rock Lee vs Neji


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 15, 2006)

Great stuff as usual.. can't agree enough with spikey on the "camera work", the sense of movement is awesome. When the camera is tracking but can't catch up until the character stops, it really gives the feel of a real cameraman struggling to catch all the action. They keep getting better every time, for working with such a limited pallete, you really know how to work it. When you make the jump to 3D.. you're gonna be scary, son!

Oh, and on that last "launch" from Rock Lee... I halfway expected Neji to end up in a completely different background, y'know like end up in Kirby's Dreamland or something! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and one more thing... you have a fan in my 4 yr. old as well.. he made me replay it about 30 times!!! and that's pretty damn good for his attention span.


----------



## SSJ Zac (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow. Thanks. Here's an update:

http://media.putfile.com/Rock-Lee-vs-Neji


----------



## SSJ Zac (Oct 16, 2006)

EDIT:

Another update. It's about 7%-8% complete now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://media.putfile.com/Rock-Lee-vs-Neji-54


----------



## SSJ Zac (Oct 19, 2006)

Bump. Just to let you know, I've updated it.


----------



## Spikey (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice work on it. Progress coming along quite nicely. I like how the battle doesn't repeat itself like a lot of other sprite fight movies. For example the same couple of moves over and over again, but just in a different spot later in the fight. Hopefully the battle will continue to have its unique elements. If you can though, it'd be nice to see some Drunken Lee at some point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-SpikeyNDS


----------



## SSJ Zac (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE(spikeygcps2 @ Oct 19 2006 said:


> Nice work on it. Progress coming along quite nicely. I like how the battle doesn't repeat itself like a lot of other sprite fight movies. For example the same couple of moves over and over again, but just in a different spot later in the fight. Hopefully the battle will continue to have its unique elements. If you can though, it'd be nice to see some Drunken Lee at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think you'll see Drunken Lee, but you will see Gate Unlocked + Juken Empowered Lee. Remember, Neji's Juken can also increase chakra flow instead of decreasing it


----------



## SSJ Zac (Oct 21, 2006)

http://media.putfile.com/Rock-Lee-vs-Neji

Updated once again


----------



## SSJ Zac (Oct 22, 2006)

It's updated again. I had about 2 hours to work on it, so it's around 20% complete now.

http://media.putfile.com/Rock-Lee-vs-Neji-51


----------



## SSJ Zac (Oct 25, 2006)

A small update.

_Removed to help with bandwidth. Go see my latest flash movie update. - Zac_


----------



## Zaraf (Oct 25, 2006)

Man, that is some sweet fighting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  After you are done with your Rock Lee animation, you should do one with the DBZ characters from Super Sonic Warriors 2


----------



## SSJ Zac (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Zaraf @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> Man, that is some sweet fighting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was that a compliment or an insult? Sorry, but I couldn't really tell......I get a lot of hate at GBATemp for my animations......

If you were being serious, then thanks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you were being sarcastic, then..........


----------



## Timo710 (Oct 25, 2006)

I really like this movie and I whish there where games with this kind of action.

Thumbs UP!


----------



## SSJ Zac (Oct 27, 2006)

New update:
http://media.putfile.com/Rock-Lee-vs-Neji-67


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 27, 2006)

Is looking great... had me bobbing and weaving without realizing it after the knife fight...
So, how far are you along on this?
Do you have it mapped out til the end already or is the muse just feeding you as you go?


----------



## WK416 (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks like you're really having fun with those sprites. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'd like to see what you could do if you got into creating your own, or just customized, sprites. Theoretically, it would give you some more freedom in the animations rather than using the same ones for many different situations (making it look rather awkward). After all, the original artists didn't intend to make them for that much flexibility. The choreography (for the lack of a better term...) is creative and the animations are fun to watch. Keep up the great work!

BTW. After browsing Newgrounds for some time (watching movies similar to what you're going for), I've grown quite sick of the DBZ sound effects. Have you considered ripping sound effects from Naruto episodes or the console games?


----------



## lagman (Oct 27, 2006)

That´s awesome pal!
There´s non-stop action and cool graphics,and the best _camera moves_ I´ve seen lately.
Now, a constructive criticism: I don´t like the sound FXs, they feel like ultra generic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That´s all.







QUOTE(Timo710 @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> I really like this movie and I whish there where games with this kind of action.
> 
> Thumbs UP!


You´ll need like 50 buttons to do that.


----------



## Zaraf (Oct 27, 2006)

QUOTE(SSJ Zac @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Zaraf @ Oct 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Man, that is some sweet fighting
> ...




I dont do sarcasm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I liked it very much


----------



## SSJ Zac (Nov 5, 2006)

Update:

_Removed to help with bandwidth. Go see my latest flash movie update. - Zac_


----------



## hakdizzle (Nov 5, 2006)

Keeps getting Better


----------



## SSJ Zac (Nov 24, 2006)

New update.

_Removed to help with bandwidth. Go see my latest flash movie update. - Zac_


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 24, 2006)

I am not the biggest naruto fan (quite in fact naruto could well be up there with pokemon for me) but that is still a good animation.


----------



## Sekkyumu (Nov 24, 2006)

Ahah sweet !

But I think there's too much "zoom effect"


----------



## SSJ Zac (Dec 30, 2006)

Sorry for the long time with no updates. Here is a small 200-300 frame update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Removed to help with bandwidth. Go see my latest flash movie update. - Zac_


----------



## Danieluz (Dec 30, 2006)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THIS IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## Qpido (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow, that shit looks good.
Cool fighting.

Q~


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, really looks awesome. Do you project to finish your Vegeta Vs Buu Flash too ? ^^


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 30, 2006)

um, did you draw anything yourself of this? or did you put together from already drawn sprites?

pretty cool animation.


----------



## WildCard (Dec 30, 2006)

Too bad the stupid show has been lame since like episode 170 somethin...
Between Naruto and Bleach, all the stupid fillers and side stories have made me lose all interest.


----------



## SSJ Zac (Dec 31, 2006)

Here's a new update. 2800 frames now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Removed to help with bandwidth. Go see my latest flash movie update. - Zac_


----------



## SSJ Zac (Jan 1, 2007)

This is a huge update. I've added about 300-400 new frames and this is my first attempt at making a menu. The Scene Selection isn't done yet, so you'll just have to click play to view the newest scenes.

_Removed to help with bandwidth. Go see my latest flash movie update. - Zac_


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah, great update as usual. You got so many ideas, you're planning to make a one hour movie out of it ? ;P


----------



## SSJ Zac (Jan 2, 2007)

EDIT: Here's the direct Flash post(instead of the putfile link. It's gotten too big for photobucket so I had to use something else)

_Removed to help with bandwidth. Go see my latest flash movie update. - Zac_


----------



## SSJ Zac (Jan 8, 2007)

I went through my entire movie and added/changed some sprites, effects, and sounds. I also tweaked my menu a little bit to make it more appealing. I hope you like it.

http://media.putfile.com/Rock-Lee-vs-Neji-72


----------



## SSJ Zac (Jan 18, 2007)

http://media.putfile.com/Rock-Lee-vs-Neji-73

Preloader: Complete
Menu: Complete
Scene Selection: Complete
Story: W.I.P
Flash Movie: About 75% Complete

FPS: 24
Frames: 3900(During the main movie, not menus)
Length: 162.5 Seconds(During the main movie, not menus)

Newest update. Close to the ending.

Adding a story, ending, credits, and extra in next 2-3 updates.


----------



## Danieluz (Jan 18, 2007)

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G-!-!-!-!-!-!


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, great effects added indeed. Can't wait for the next update. Don't post when you "just" added 200-300 frames, post when you add something like 15 seconds @[email protected]


----------



## SSJ Zac (Jan 18, 2007)

QUOTE(iori-kyo-k @ Jan 18 2007 said:


> Yeah, great effects added indeed. Can't wait for the next update. Don't post when you "just" added 200-300 frames, post when you add something like 15 seconds @[email protected]




Those last 2 scenes added around 800-900 frames(33.3 to 37.5 seconds) to the movie.


----------



## Youkai (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah very great ... BUT !!! .... WHY IS LEE USING SHURIKEN ?????? somehow i don't remember him using such weapons ... and in the Naruto Gekito Ninja Taisen games he isn't using any weapons as well ... so why ?!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I really don't like it when something is so wrong but ok maybe i am wrong this time ... at least it looks VERY ! good ;D


and i have a question ... is it possible that i saw lee sometimes with broken seal ??? somehow it looked like the hairstyle was like it is when he has broken the life seal or whatever ....


----------



## SSJ Zac (Jan 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Youkai @ Jan 21 2007 said:


> Yeah very great ... BUT !!! .... WHY IS LEE USING SHURIKEN ?????? somehow i don't remember him using such weapons ... and in the Naruto Gekito Ninja Taisen games he isn't using any weapons as well ... so why ?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Watch his fight with Gaara. He uses a kunai to defend against the sand.


----------



## Anakir (Jan 25, 2007)

Your flash is more entertaining than all the fillers put together. Keep up the good work. I'll be looking forward to the completed flash movie.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 29, 2007)

good job. I only saw the first one you posted. I wish i could commit to something like that. :S But I'm trying. Im in the middle of making a flash game so i can't try to compete with you xD


----------



## Chiisuchianu (Jan 29, 2007)

sick as fuck dude, please make more


----------



## SSJ Zac (Feb 11, 2007)

In case anyone here cares, here's an update.



Menu and effects update:
http://media.putfile.com/Rock-Lee-vs-Neji-94

New Scene update:
http://media.putfile.com/Rock-Lee-vs-Neji-New-Scene


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Feb 11, 2007)

wow. no really: WOW. 

this is amazing. i hope to see  more later. did you getthe sprite and moves from the DS version of ninja councel


----------



## GameDragon (Feb 11, 2007)

Very Nice! I love your use of the hitsparks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Feb 22, 2007)

any more?


----------



## SSJ Zac (Feb 25, 2007)

http://media.putfile.com/Rock-Lee-vs-Neji-35

I've added 3 new scenes to the movie. It's time for some high-speed taijutsu action


----------



## TheStump (Feb 25, 2007)

looks great man! i cant wait till i have the same skills you do in flash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Its a really nice W.I.P.
Keep it up


----------



## SSJ Zac (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's a new update. Lee takes out the rest of the sound Ninja, I get to use scroll sprites for the text, and there is some dialog between Neji and Naruto. Enjoy.

http://media.putfile.com/New-Scene


----------



## SSJ Zac (Mar 3, 2007)

If you guys want to see the newest update(Dialog, New effects, etc...) go here and play the movie(You can't see the prelude to the fight if you scene select.)

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/41428014


----------

